# Lost dog



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

We lost our precious 4lb. Maltese on Friday afternoon 2/29. She ran out of the house while we were visiting friends in Connecticut. She had flown with us Friday morning from North Carolina and darted out. The lady looking after her was letting out her Maltese dog and our dog just slipped away. It's been in the 20's here, with 6-8" of snow. We have handed out 100+ flyers, contacted the local media, contacted police, vets, pet care places, pet stores, and posted signs. We had a report that someone stopped to pick her up off the road but have no way of knowing for sure. She would not have lasted in this weather.

Could you please pay for Emme's safe return? Any ideas of ways to get her back, especially if she was picked up by a new "owner"? She was chipped, no collar.

Thanks in advance. Rusty


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Rusty I am soooo sorry that you have lost your precious baby.....contact all the vets in the area. Anyone with a new puppy should be taking it to the vet. The vets in turn will only check for a chip if fowl play is suspected. Contact them and give them a heads up on a lost Malt pup. We will pray for her safe return.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry-I will pray for the safe return of your little baby rayer: rayer:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:smcry: 

I am SO sorry for what's happened, and I'll definitely keep you and your maltese in my prayers. I can only imagine how traumatizing this experience must have been for you. Please keep your hopes up!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh gosh Rusty, I am so sorry! I can't imagine how worried you must be. I will pray for your little girls safe return. When do you guys leave CT? Hopefully since you contacted the local media, they can get the word out. If someone has her, I would imagine offering a reward would give them incentive to give her back. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Tamalind (May 20, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your lost furbaby. Have you tried contacting the chip company to see if they send out alerts?

I pray you get her back.

Tammy, Casper's Mom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. My heart really goes out to you as I can just imagine your heartache. I hope and pray that your precious baby is found. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Emme. I hope you find her soon and I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. How long will you be able to stay there and search?


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Along with everyone else, Rusty, you and Emme and your family will be in my prayers for a safe return of your little Emme. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Hopefully, it will all end quickly and you will have your little baby in your arms.

Sherry


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

:bysmilie: praying for her safe and fast return


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry and pray for her return!!!!!!
Please keep us updated.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in hoping to read that she has been found and returned home safely. rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Having recently lost and fortunately found our lost Atticus - my heart goes out to you!
I recommend flyers (laminated if possible) on every stop sign in the area. flyers in the grocery stores and convenience stores/gas stations.
sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOPEFULLY SOMEONE HAS FOUND YOUR PUP AND WILL TRY TO FIND YOU. SENDING PRAYERS YOUR WAY rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: sending you prayers


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: Praying that Emme is found - please keep us updated as soon as you can rayer: 

Our prayers can work wonders ...


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, thats terrible! :smscare2: 

Hopefully she's okay, and you will find her soon.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*prayers for you and your family that you find your baby** rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I truly hope that you can find Emme... saying a massive amount of prayers for her quick and safe return!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I will be praying that you find your baby. Try to keep comforting thoughts that maybe your baby was found by someone who took her in to keep her warm and will look for her rightful owner. Please, since she is chipped, contact the maker and see if they will issue a lost/stolen alert.
Keep us updated.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope your little one comes home safe and sound.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and PRAYERS. Didn't mean to ask anyone to 'pay' for her safe return! Here is a link to her info on an Online search. Emme

I will post any news.

Rusty


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Little Emme is in our thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry you are having
to go through this.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My heart is just breaking for you. :grouphug: I wish these microchips would come with tracking devices, too at times like these. I'll be praying & praying for Emme's safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> I wish these microchips would come with tracking devices, too at times like these.[/B]



Isn't that the truth - my daughter calls them "Doggy LoJacks" - someone should invent one - NOW!

I'm so sorry your baby is missing. Please know your family and Emme are in my prayers.

Awaiting good news,
Glenda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rusty, I'm so sorry

Heavenly Father, I ask that you would protect little Emme, Lord I ask that she would be found soon. Protect her Lord. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thank you all for your thoughts and PRAYERS. Didn't mean to ask anyone to 'pay' for her safe return! Here is a link to her info on an Online search. Emme
> 
> I will post any news.
> 
> Rusty[/B]



I assumed that was a typo with the Pay instead of Pray. Stories like this just break my heart. 

I am so sorry about your little one! I hope and PRAY that she is safe. I hope she gets back to you, but obviously hoping against hope that she was picked up by a loving person as was reported to you, if there was no way she could have survived the weather outdoors.

:grouphug: 
Cyndi


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will keep the prayers and positive thoughts going! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Emme. You must be worried out of your mind. I will be praying for her quick and safe return. I notified the people at Northcentral Maltese Rescue and there is someone from that group that lives in the vicinity. So she will also try to get the word out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the worst thing that can happen to a malt owner! I'm so sorry Emme is lost. I hope and pray she is found soon and healthy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry your Emme is lost. I pray she will be found. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry about your little one. I hope you find her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm hoping for a safe homecoming.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hoping and praying with all my heart that Emme returns home safely to your loving arms...and soon...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this :smcry: 
I pray for your malt's safe return :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'm praying someone did pick her up, and is scanning for a microchip.

Did you say you are out of town? You may have already mentioned this, so 
forgive me, if you have. But your vet's information should also be on the microchip
records. I would give him a call, he may have been contacted.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:w00t: :smpullhair: Poor little Emme! I hope and pray you find your baby.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious baby girl. I think TwoMalt Mom gave you some excellent advice. Call your Vet to see if he may have been contacted. Also, if you have an answering machine and can check for messages you should check that too, maybe someone has tried to contact you. Good Luck, I will be praying for you.

Lynda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry little Emme is missing, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now.  
I will most certainly pray for her safe return to you asap rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I pray that litle Emme will be found soon. I know you must be out of your mind with worry, I know I would be. rayer: rayer: Jill


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Our breeder mentioned today that we should check Online Maltese sale sites to see if someone is trying to sell our precious dog. If anyone sees a s small one that could be her (especially a listing in CT or the Northeast), please let us know. 

One sighting but not sure if it's our baby. The ads start tomorrow. 

Rusty


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this! Please keep us posted.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I know this is so scary! Hang in there we are praying for the safe return of your baby.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hang in there I will continue to pray for you and the safe return of your baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking to see if she'd been found yet and I'm so sorry she's still missing. I hope you find her soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

me too, I keep checking to see if she is found, please keep us updated, i am praying that someone kind, has her, and will do the right thing and find you!!
I am sure she is in good hands though, keep looking, she will turn up


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you for finding Emme. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh!!! I just hate to hear this. Surely someone has taken Emme in and is just waiting for the ad to appear.........


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My heart stops when I hear these stories! I will keep you and Emme in my thoughts and prayers for a swift and safe return!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :shocked: ohh no!!!!!
how awful.

I PRAY VERY VERY HARD rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh No. Another little lost Fluff. In the snow and everything. Praying really hard for a safe return. I really hope she was picked up and shall be returned to you soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Think positive and stay calm

Love Sue, bents and Briezee


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Still no word.

For those who have asked, the dog was lost in South Windsor, CT 06074. If you have a chance to look online for Maltese for Sale it is always appreciated (in case Emme was picked up to be sold).

Thank you and I will keep you posted on any progress.

Rusty


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

to make it easier, do you have a picture of emme?
as soon as we see or hear anything, you'll be the first to know!!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry that she is still missing - here are somethings (many suggestions from other members) that we did while Atticus was missing:
Before anything pray & Tell your friends on SM - you'll need their support

1.) Contact the local animal shelter via phone, then in person, take a flyer to post at the shelter and one for the animal control officer to carry around in their vehicle. Walk the shelters everyday - don't leave anything to chance, don't take the word of the worker they are very busy.

2.) Go door to door on your street, the street behind you and the street in front of you with flyers if possible and give them to everyone. When you go door to do call out loudly the name of your missing pet - just in case they might be there and the person wants to keep them.

3.) Laminate flyers and put them on the stop signs in your neighborhood (we did this for our neighborhood and then for other main intersections as Herk's mom suggested we laminated them and attached them to various chain link fences.

4.) Post picture ads in the local paper (and if you are lucky and you have a friend who works for the cable company your friend will post ads on the local cable station)

5.) Post flyers in the post office and local business with the heaviest traffic (we did this first - the grocery store, post office, banks, dentist office..)

6.) Flyers on bright paper for posting, flyers of any color for cars in parking lots.

7.) Call & post flyers at local veterinarian offices and at the groomers.

8.) fax or email all vets & groomers in a radius of your home (we did this for a 70 mile radius), this way they'll be on the look out for your pup and know that it is microchipped.

9.) WALK, WALK and tell your friends who walk to be on the look out.

10.) if you know biologist - borrow live traps and trap - don't do this if you aren't prepared for what you might catch - that can be tricky (we caught 4 skunks, 3 cats, 1 kit fox).

11.) For us in the desert this was important - the surrounding buildings where they spotted him put out water (this was New Mexico Tech Campus Police; Physical Plant folks, Custodial Services).

12.) Binoculars, cameras with telephoto lenses etc.

13.) Contact Search & Rescue dog groups - for a donation to their organization some members might be willing to track your pup. It NEVER hurts to ask.

14.) there are many, many pet detective, missing pet websites.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for an update...... :bysmilie: ......nothing yet? I so hope Emme is found safe and sound.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm just checking in too. This is so sad. It makes me want to put my three in a bubble to keep them safe. It only takes seconds for something to go.

Praying for her safe and speedy return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry that there is still no word. I think if you could post a photo of her then if anyone comes across a baby for sale that looks like her they could notify you. rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just spoke to my friend Cynthia who is a physic. She said that she could see Emme in the direction behind the house that she went missing from. She said she could see her in a brown grassy field. She does feel she is still alive. I know this may sound wacko to some but anything is worth a shot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just spoke to my friend Cynthia who is a physic. She said that she could see Emme in the direction behind the house that she went missing from. She said she could see her in a brown grassy field. She does feel she is still alive. I know this may sound wacko to some but anything is worth a shot.[/B]


Lynda, that is so nice of you to try to help. If you get a chance maybe you could also PM this info to Rusty in case he doesn't see the posts for a while. I sure hope this information leads to her being found.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540572
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

lynda, that sounds so great!

here are some shelters and lost/found/adoption sites,
maybe whoever has a couple of minutes in between can just join checking the sites.

http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/Connecticut.asp

poor emme :bysmilie: 
hope she comes home soon!

*here on the dogdetective profile is a picture of emme!








http://dogdetective.com/dog-details.cfm?dogid=985800*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540572
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sher, I did send this message to his e-mail 1st and then I posted it here, trying to cover all bases.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post now!  Hoping and praying that Emme is found soon. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

On itchmo.com there is an article on an "Amber alert" type of site for lost pets, FindToto.com It send out messages to the neighborhood where the pet is lost. I hope this might help.

My prayers are with you for a safe return of your furbaby.

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their prayers and concerns. No word at all. 

What makes the search harder is that our dog was lost while we were visiting a friend in Connecticut - we live in North Carolina. Emme flew up with us on Friday morning and was lost that afternoon. 

Rusty


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just read about AKCs National Pet Recovery Hotline a few minutes ago. Anything is worth a try. Here's the link and the number is at the bottom of the page:

National Pet Recovery Hotline



Edit: Anyone know if this only works if you subscribe to this program?

Joy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Emme still has not been found. Praying for her safe return. rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still praying for you and little Emme rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Still praying hard here too that little Emme is found safe very soon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh No...I just hate to hear these things, it makes my heart skip beats. I certainly hope you find your furbaby soon. I am sure you have already contacted all the vets in the area and I would contact the local newspaper. I am so very sorry and will Pray for her safe return.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I hope so much emme returns home soon and safely!!!

rayer: rayer: 

it must be so awful for you rusty. but KEEP the spirits up!!!*


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

:smcry: Oh my gosh... this breaks my heart in to a million pieces. 
You are in my prayers and please let us know any news! rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Checking in. Still in my thoughts, Rusty. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking to see if there's any news.  I hope she's found soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Praying for good news.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Just saw this post. My heart goes out to you, I know how scary, sad and frustrating this must be for you. My prayers go out to you in that you find your baby safe and soon!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope that Emme finds her way home soon! I can't imagine how upset you are!!! I'll pray for her safe return!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Still no word. Still praying. Hope he returns soon. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hello rusty.
how are you feeling? 
have you heard anything new?

please stay strong!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I'm not sure if the postal code is far away from emme's lost code.
could you help?

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=113274

I will PM it to rusty aswell.

'HOPING'
schnuppe*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*still nothing?! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

ohh emme, please go back home!*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

We're all wondering if little Emme has been found!!! Please Rusty update us.  Jill


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I keep checking all the time too. Please up date us.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Any news? rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep checking too. I hope she's been found.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Two weeks she's been gone, and very little news of any kind. We believe we had her featured on the local news (hard to verify from 600 miles away). We're still running several ads and calling animal facilities. We are concerned that every day she will become more loved by her "new" family, making it harder for her to come home. The Animal Control Officers have been very helplful. Please keep us in your prayers.

Rusty


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is very sad...............I hope you hear about her soon.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: I know how you feel. Most people don't turn in cute little white dogs. And your hearts are breaking in a million peices. 

Tina


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

My thought and prayers are with you. :bysmilie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is not good. I'm sorry, I too feel like who ever picked her up is going to keep her. I just hope she has been picked up by now I guess. 

Still, miracles can happen. And I'm praying for one for you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Rusty
I've been watching for an update and I'm so sorry to see Emme hasn't been found. I can't imagine how heartbreaking this much be. I'm so sorry and so sad for you and your family.

Jane & the Girls


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am just now seeing this and my heart aches for you.

I found this site with listing of all the local media...maybe contacting them all will get the word out..

http://southwindsorct.virtualtownhall.net/Pages/news


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was wondering too. I feel for you. :grouphug: If somebody picked her up, I hope she found a wonderful family to take care of her. that's true, but a lot of people don't know how to find the owner. They think they have done their job by just placing some flyers around the area where they found the dog.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry she has not been found I rayer: that she is and I rayer: that she is at least safe

many :grouphug: 's to your family


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*please don't give up rusty. 
I WILL KEEP PRAYING for little emme to come back home. and search sites of shelters and buy/sell sites.

I WISH SO MUCH you will get her back home safely rayer: rayer: *


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

My thoughts are with you.

I'm so sorry she hasn't been returned to you.
I hope she is safe and warm. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know many people aren't even aare of microchips so they may never even know to have it checked.
I'm sure it's been suggested ( only read thru quickly) but contact every vet and groomer for a large radius.... and do take advantage of the media..often the pooch was indeed picked up... could be in a rather distant area from where she was originally.
Do you have photos you can post and maybe e-mail or send to vets/groomers? Did she have any distinguishing marks? Was she in full coat or puppycut?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Rusty,

I really feel awful about Emme being missing. It just makes my heart ache for you all.

Keep trying to find her.... I understand the "distance" issue, but she is worth every effort I bet.

Good LUCK and God bless,
Melanie



> *I'm not sure if the postal code is far away from emme's lost code.
> could you help?
> 
> http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=113274
> ...


This sounds like a Yorkie, not a Maltese. Silly people that posted this "FOUND DOG" ad.


*FOUND DOG*
(found on 03/04/2008) Name:Unknown #113274 
(ID# 113274)Gender:FemaleBreed:MalteseColor 1:TanColor 1:BrownSize:Small


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I#m not sure, the description descrition is so different from how I imagine emme to be.
but the picture somehow reminds me of emme...

mhh...well anyway...maybe it's her?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...i?petid=8846909

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
it's been so long already now. I HOPE o much for very soon good news.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry she has not been found yet. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Rusty, I am so sorry for you and your family that precious Emme has not been found yet, I had a collie leave our property, over 10 years ago, I still look for him, (the dog warden did something with him, and then lied to us) I just pray that someone picked her up and is taking care of her, and will eventually see your ads or posters and realize they should giver her back to you, keep the faith, you never know when 
GOD is listening
all the best
Jeryl & Kruze


Myspace Glitter Graphics


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Still hoping your little girl finds her way home. 

:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Rusty,
I am so sorry. I know this must be so very sad for you. I pray she is safe.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Still praying for your baby.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Rusty, wanted you to know we still have your family in our prayers.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in to see if their is any word on your baby..........


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

This is the first time I saw this post.
I'm so sorry Rusty. I can't imagine what you & your family
must be going through. Emma & all of you are in my prayers too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

still praying rayer: rayer:


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

*Still hopeful but no news*

The end of this month marks the first February 29th since we lost Emme. Her half-sister Izzie is still awaiting to meet her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you ♥


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I just saw this had been bumped amd saw that it was many years old and I just hoped all the way through it would be because she was found  I'm so sorry and all these years later I know it must still hurt so much. I'm so sorry


----------

